

Ask HN: Best way to learn web development? - aspiringwebdev

Hi everyone, I want to become a web developer (one day), but I have no degree in Computer Sciences.
I already know how to program a bit (doing some small apps), but I am in no way &quot;good&quot;. My goal would be to get a job as a django&#x2F;python&#x2F;flask dev.<p>My question is on how to achieve this:
1. Read SICP, CLRS and all that very interesting books but not that specific and then build websites (more theoritical and broad way)
OR
2. Dig into a framework, build some quality websites, and hope to get noticed, with learning linux and sysadmin along the way (very practical and specific way).<p>What would you recommend? Any advice on how to achieve that and being hireable?<p>Thank you in advance
======
palcu
This[0] was upvoted a lot on HN when it appeared. A friend of mine has already
had good results. Also read the discussion[1] and you will find other nice
resources.

[0]: [http://www.mysliderule.com/web-dev](http://www.mysliderule.com/web-dev)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7501516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7501516)

~~~
aspiringwebdev
Thank you. I will look more into that. I already know some of that, but this
will help me to be more rounded.

------
DanBC
As well as your suggestions 1 and 2 I'd suggest trying to teach other people,
or at least answer their questions. This will quickly point out where your
knowledge is weak.

There are a variety of places this can be done - bountify, stack exchange,
reddit, etc.

~~~
aspiringwebdev
Thank you, I will do that. This will have the other advantage to develop my
online profile.

------
mc_hammer
get a book and use as a reference

start building

if you want to be hired the best way would to be an expert in 1 thing. jQuery
for example, plus it is a desired skill and easy

~~~
aspiringwebdev
Thank you, my goal is indeed to become an expert. I prefer backend though. I
will start building.

